# PROMPT SUGGESTIONS for March 2021



## SueC (Feb 15, 2021)

*Hi All,

This is new!

Please submit your suggestions 
for the March 2021 LM Competition 
in this thread only.

Suggestions 
will no longer be pulled 
from the Coffee Shop thread.

*


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 15, 2021)

An old man's boots by a river.


----------



## velo (Feb 15, 2021)

Suggest:
A quiet snowfall
On the last day
When father came home


----------



## SueC (Feb 15, 2021)

Second: When Father Came Home


----------



## River Rose (Feb 15, 2021)

Third: When Father Came Home


----------



## PiP (Feb 15, 2021)

Suggestions
Message in a bottle
A message from Mars
Life beyond Facebook


----------



## velo (Feb 15, 2021)

Second
Message in a bottle


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Feb 15, 2021)

An intruder in the house


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 15, 2021)

Suggestions:

A solemn figure
Now or never
Morning frost


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 15, 2021)

Suggestion: Empathy Pain

Second: Now or never


----------



## Foxee (Feb 15, 2021)

Second: Empathy Pain


----------



## SueC (Feb 15, 2021)

Suggest: The Way We Were
               Point of View               


Second: An old man's boots by a river


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 15, 2021)

Suggest: Sleeping giant

Second: On the last day


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Feb 15, 2021)

Second:
Sleeping Giant

Suggest:
Music from Another Room
Cosmic Background Magic
A Holy Place


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh, I'm supposed to vote! lol. 

vote: 
sleeping giant

suggest:
An old man's boots by a river

Why? Because both carry a lot of ambiguity and offer many opportunities for a variety of shorts, both literally and figuratively!


----------



## Terra (Feb 18, 2021)

Second - Message in a Bottle


----------

